# Feeling selfish. Its not the gender I had hoped for.



## Keepsmiling91

Ok, so I know for some the nub theory is just a theory, but I believe when looked at by someone with a trained eye it can be very accurate. So I had a private scan yesterday at 13w 0d in hopes of some nub clues, and straight away I saw it, risen like I had hope it wouldnt be. I tried to remain optimistic and posted the video along with photos to the nub page, all the admins replied yep no denying hes a boy! 99% sure!

That felt like a kick to the teeth, my fear confirmed it is a boy. I know this sound hideous and selfish speaking like this, but I have a long history of anxiety (I born normal, but as I hit around 10 my lower jaw stopped growing) I was severely bullied through secondary school, until I was 19 and had an 8hr op of my jaw brown pulled foward, plates & screws & chin implant, Im now 26 and the muscle has naturally pushed it back again but not as severe, it affects my life on a daily basis.

I always thought as a teenager, thank god im a girl, I can put on make up, a pair of heels, and wear my hair down and hide behind it, I used to have a panic attack thinking imagine if I was a boy and had to hve shaved/cropped hair and my jawline right on display! 

Also, the father is 52 and I know he has ego / complex issues about his height so I NEVER wanted a son by him!

Plus im now a single mother and cannot bear the thought of having to deal with boy stuff, I have 3 girls and love them dearly.

I struggled to come to terms with this pregnancy as I already have 3 girls and fear I could have passed my jaw onto them and subjected them to a life of bullying, so I didnt want to do it to a 4th, and now that I know its a boy its hit me hard I cant stop crying! 

Im sorry this is an awful post but please believe its out of love (and fear)I dont want a child to go through what I went through as a teenager, I also am petrified of being a single mum to 3 girls (which I can relate to) but a BOY!!!! I am truly devastated.
 



Attached Files:







FD44EB99-5E8A-4011-B2E8-3FBB707E4C56.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## 6lilpigs

If this is confirmed a little man, and it does look like it, then he will grow up surrounding by 4 tigeresses! who will defend him to the hilt!! I know what you mean about the short stature being an issue for males, my childrens dad is 5ft 6" we have 6 sons and I am guessing they will range from about 5,4 upwards to about 5,8, they are all very confident and have had small jibes like being called midget but for us it has helped that they have all boxed since young so will stand their ground to all.

Look into nutrition to help him reach his potential, lots of protein, as little sugar as possible, when we eat sweets it stops the release of the good growing things in our system (please excuse my lack of knowledge here but I think thats generally it:))

Self confidence will be a big thing, so maybe start a whole new plan off for your whole family, good eating, lots of exercise and the local karate club! When you meet him I promise you will be absolutely head over heels, hope this has helped x


----------

